# February Fishing tackle Swap Meet



## Squidder

Hopefully many of you remember the tackle swap meets we had last year in Orange Beach and in Navarre at Broxon's Outdoors. I am working on getting another one together for either the 18th or 25th of February 2012. I have talked to James Broxon and he will let us do another one at his business. I will have fliers available from PCB to Orange Beach with dates and times as we get closer and I nail down a date. I want to add that anyone can bring items to trade or sell! The more the better! Feel free to chime in with any inputs. I will personally have many new and old reels, custom reels, rods, collectors items and many hard to find NOS Penn 706 and other Penn and Mitchell parts. Thanks for reading and hope to see you all there.

Rick C.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello Rick: What is involved in a Swap meet? I have a couple of acres of parking lot here in Gulf Breeze that would probably accommodate a day time event.

(850) 934-6010
Jan at Breezy Boat City


----------



## RedfishJohn

Please Send Me Message About this swap meet. I want to look everything over.
Thanks, RedfishJohn


----------



## kanaka

Heads up on the weekend of the 25th. FS show supposed to happen the same weekend, no sense dividing folks shopping.....

After getting final confirmation on the show weekend in West Palm Beach, I give you the 2012 Florida Sportsman Fishing & Boat Shows itinerary:

Feb. 4-5, Ft. Myers at the Lee County Civic Center
Feb. 25-26, Ft. Walton Beach at the Okaloosa County Fairgrounds
Sept. 22-23, Tampa at the Florida State Fairgrounds
Oct. 13-14, West Palm Beach at the South Florida Fairgrounds

We'll be keeping you informed on developments as the push is on to promote the shows hard and keep them of high value to exhibitors and visitors alike. Comments and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Squidder

The fishing swap meet will still be the 25th of February starting at 0700 at the new Broxons Outdoors location on hwy 98 in Navarre across from Ace Hardware. This is easier to find and is right off Hwy 98. The Fishing show at the Fairgorunds is 2 days long, still time to hit both. Also this will be Broxons grand Reopening and it is the day James has set aside for the meet. Bring anything fishing related you want to sell or trade and have fun. I will have Custom 302s, 402, 306s and many Mitchell parts like manual kits, crosswind discs, 306 manual kits etc...as well as Penn 706s and all kinds of Penn 706 parts like handles, manual kits, gears, bearings etc...Hope to see you all there!


----------



## CORNBREAD616

Great I have a few things. Got a brand new Penn 950SSm for christmas and dont even need it. Wish somebody would trade me out for something smaller for a cobia rod. Or buy it so I can buy another....


----------



## wackydaddy

I'll be bringing 2 combo's with Senator 4/0's hardly used to my knowledge. Will be looking to trade or sell, can't wait to meet everybody and see what everybody has and share stories.


----------



## Squidder

*Swap Meet*

I am glad to hear you all are attending. The more the better! Bring old tackle boxes, rods, reels, nets, boats or whatever you want to sell or trade fishing related. It is rain or shine at the new Broxons Location as I mentioned. There is a large Breeze way that will be available to us if needed. I even think James will have a few items on the grill. See you all there.

Rick C.


----------



## jspooney

is there a cost to participate?


----------



## Squidder

No cost at all! Just bring your goods a table to put them on and have fun!


----------



## Gaff

If you need help on the grill I can help. I don't have many quality items to bring but I think I have some rods that need new tips I can practically give away.


----------



## Squidder

No problem, just come to have fun and meet other forum members.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

I have a bunch of stuff i am bringing, rods, old penn reels. need to make room! 

TRP


----------



## Squidder

*Swap Meet*

Glad to hear it Pirate! See you there.


----------



## CORNBREAD616

Where is this one at I know I have a nib penn9500ssm I need to get rid of and some other stuff


----------



## Squidder

Swap meet is the 25th of February at the new Broxon's Outdoors location on hwy 98 in Navarre. It is on the south side of Hwy 98 across from ACE Hardware in a dual white building with a breeze way connecting the buildings.


----------



## Capn Hook

Btt


----------



## TheRoguePirate

0700 in navarre is EARLY! might be late, but i will be there. esp since i am not familiar with area.

TRP


----------



## Boatjob1

I have a load of stuff I have collected over the years that I could bring...... All at PFF pricing, of course..... Is there an exact address (I'm not familiar with the location described, and can a flier be PDF'd for us to print out????? Thanks in advance. Tom


----------



## Squidder

The new address is: 8155 Navarre Parkway (HWY 98) Just before Ace hardware on the right if headed East.


----------



## Boatjob1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Starlifter

The new location's property butts up against Navarre Paint & Body; if coming from Pensacola it's before Navarre Paint & Body, and just after Navarre Paint & Body coming from Ft. Walton Beach. On Google Maps look for the southeast corner of Hwy. 98 and Blue Tip Drive which is near Starr's Auto Repair on the map.


----------



## Squidder

Just a reminder the swap meet is next Saturday the 25th! See you there!

Rick C.


----------



## need2fish

Dropped by Broxson Outdoors new location. Here's a link to their Facebook page

That covered open area looks like a great place for a rigging clinic or kayak tourney weigh in/fish fry.


----------



## Squidder

*Swap Meet*

Remember, the swap meet is rain or shine! The breeze way is huge and can accomodate all! Meet starts at 07:00 until... See you there!


Rick C.


----------



## need2fish

Getting ready to go to the swap meet. Starts today 7 AM - Broxson's Outdoors in Navarre. .


----------



## Gaff

Same here. Got a few combos to sell or trade - nothing fancy


----------



## Gaff

A lot of reel nice gear there. Need to get back out there and pick up the manual for the 302


----------



## Gaff

Squidder, nice to meet you. When I got back there it was about 1:15 and everyone left. I need to pick up a manual from you for my 302.


----------



## Squidder

*Swap Meet*

Gaff, Nice to meet you too. You know how to get ahold of me and the store carries my manual kits if you just want to get one from Broxon's. I would also like to say thanks to all those who braved the cold and came out. A special thanks to James and Rachel Broxon for putting up with us. I look forward to the next one hopefully in May. I will post details once I work them out with Broxon's. Thanks again!

Rick C.


----------



## romadfishrman

X2 thanks James and Rachel.


----------

